# Ready for More Abuse



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I am going out on the Morning Star again
this Saturday. Bring-it-on! I figure no 
matter how bad a togger I am, laws of 
nature state that I will have my day.
If anybody else is going let me know.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Good luck to you. I was considering it but I may wait till next week to go. He should have some crabs by now but I would recommend bringing some fresh clams, seems that is the key right now. I have the 22 & 23 off so I hope that he decides to go one of those days so I can go with just a few people.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Well Saturday was a complete bust, went for a 3 hr
boat ride, could not get out past 2-3 miles from the 
beach. Monty called uncle when we could not get
a bite after 3 hrs of fishing. Was about 7 guys on
board.


Just read his Sunday report....yeah, they did well. 
Well at least there were fish biting. My friend John 
apparently caught half of the keepers on the boat.
He paid his dues...He has been on the last two 
trips that I was on. The 3rd time was the charm for
him. Hope it works the same for me! 

P.S. Capt Monty gave everybody a choice of a free
trip or a full refund. Great customer service considering
he had put in 1/3 of his usual fishing day and spent 
a lot of money on fuel moving around.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Found a great report and pics for this past 
Sunday's Mornng Star Trip. 


The size of the Tog were crazy!!!

http://www.daybreakfishing.com

Duke of Fluke, Anthony, HAT80, FLF, 
ready for Tog Part II on the Morning Star?
My friend John caugt 11 huge keepers
yesterday, he had 3 that went over
9 pounds!!! He is the guy wearing
camo clothes in the pictures.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Those are some nice pics. Did monty have any crabs yet? I may have to try sometime this weekend. I got monday and tuesday off so I wanna do some fishing.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

*Tog Charter 25 Mar 04*

The MD tog limit will stay be 5 at 14" all 
year BUT the DE limit goes from 10 at 14" 
to 3 at 15" on 1 April (TWO WEEKS)

I have spoken to Capt John Nedalka (Charter
Boat Karen Sue) he has been killing tog 
this month. (limits or near limits--DE limits!)

All his weekend are booked, but he still has
some weekdays left. I have booked a charter
for 25 March (a thursday) to get in on this
great toggin before the limits go basically
to nothing! His price is $500 for the trip, 
so I will be looking for 4 people with each 
person paying $100 plus a tip for the mate.

If interested please send me an e-mail.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Got one already. But I can still take 4 more, the Capt
said six is a compfortable fit. So we can eithor take
5 total and pay $100 each or take 6 and pay about
$85 each. I will ask the group what they want to 
do when we get to 5 people.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Damn I wish I could go but I already got monday and tuesday off and possibly wednesday but thursday is a no go. Have fun on your trip. If something changes I'll let you know.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Another slot gone. Anthony sorry you cannot
make this trip, I will post a good report and 
hopefully have some nice pics to show.


----------

